# Làm công văn nhập cảnh Việt Nam cho chuyên gia trọn gói



## dichvuvisagap.com (16 Tháng chín 2021)

Newyouth Tourism cung cấp dịch vụ làm công văn nhập cảnh Việt Nam cho chuyên gia từ khâu thủ tục xin nhập cảnh cho đến khi hoàn thành cách ly y tế tại Việt Nam. Dịch vụ làm công văn nhập cảnh Việt Nam cho chuyên gia nhanh, thủ tục đơn giản, trọn gói mang đến cho khách hàng nhiều tiện ích vào giá rẻ. Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ hotline 0988.512.577​





Newyouth Tourism là công ty du lịch tại TP. Hồ Chí Minh chuyên cung cấp dịch vụ du lịch, dịch vụ làm visa cho người nước ngoài vào VIệt Nam. Trước đây, chúng tôi cung cấp dịch vụ làm công văn nhập cảnh Việt Nam khẩn từ 02-04 giờ làm việc, hỗ trợ người Việt Nam nhập cảnh vào Việt Nam nhanh chóng. Trong suối hơn 15 năm phát triển, chúng tôi hỗ trợ hàng triệu du khách nước ngoài nhập cảnh Việt Nam an toàn, nhanh chóng. Năm 2021, khách nước ngoài không thể tư do nhập cảnh Việt Nam, chúng tôi có hỗ trợ *dịch vụ làm công văn nhập cảnh Việt Nam cho chuyên gia* nhanh vào trọn gói.

* 

1. Các đối tượng được phép nhập cảnh vào Việt Nam

*

Chính phủ Việt Nam thực hiện công tác phòng chống dịch bệnh C.o.v.i.d.19 nên đã hạn chế các đối tượng nhập cảnh Việt Nam. Nhằm phát triển kinh tế, Chính phủ Việt Nam cho phép một số đối tượng sau đây được phép nhập cảnh Việt Nam:

- Chuyên gia nước ngoài: là chuyên gia kỹ thuật, lao động có tay nghề cao, nhà đầu tư nước ngoài, quản lý doanh nghiệp được bảo lãnh bởi cơ quan, tổ chức, doanh nghiệp đang hoạt động tại Việt Nam.

- Người nước ngoài là người thân của chuyên gia nước ngoài gồm vợ/chồng, con cái được phép đi chung với chuyên gia nước ngoài nhập cảnh vào Việt nam.

- Người nước ngoài được mời bởi các cơ quan ngoại giao, cơ quan lãnh sự nước ngoài, cơ quan đại diện tổ chức quốc tế, các cơ quan, bộ ban ngành trung ương (bao gồm cả phóng viên nước ngoài thường trú tại Việt Nam; học sinh, sinh viên nước ngoài học tập tại Việt Nam theo các chương trình hợp tác cấp bộ)

- Học sinh, sinh viên nước ngoài đang theo học tại các trường Đại Học của Việt Nam.

Chính phủ Việt Nam giao cho các cơ quan quản lý, giám sát nhu cầu chuyên gia nhập cảnh vào Việt nam cho các cơ quan sau đây: Ủy Ban Nhân Dân (UBND) cấp tỉnh, Sở Lao Động Thương Binh và Xã Hội, Ban Quản Lý Khu Công Nghiệp, Sở Y Tế dịa phương, Cục Quản Lý Xuất Nhập Cảnh. Doanh nghiệp tại Việt Nam muốn bảo lãnh cho chuyên gia nước ngoài có thể liên hệ với các cơ quan nêu trên để thực hiện thủ tục xin nhập cảnh Việt Nam cho chuyên gia nước ngoài.



Bài viết này xin giới thiệu *dịch vụ làm công văn nhập cảnh Việt Nam cho chuyên gia* nước ngoài của *Công Ty Du Lịch Thanh Niên Mới* (tên tiếng anh, Newyouth Tourism Co.,Ltd)



*2. Dịch vụ làm công văn nhập cảnh Việt Nam trọn gói

*

Doanh nghiệp đang hoạt động tại Việt Nam muốn bảo lãnh chuyên gia nước ngoài nhập cảnh Việt Nam để phát triển kinh tế có thể thực hiện các thủ tục tại các cơ quan có thẩm quyền do chính phủ Việt Nam giao nhiệm vụ (đã nêu ở mục 1). Song song với việc thực hiện các thủ tục xin nhập cảnh Việt Nam cho chuyên gia, doanh nghiệp cần phải lên kế hoạch cách ly y tế, vé máy bay cho chuyên gia vào Việt Nam, xe trung chuyển y tế. Doanh nghiệp cẩn phải hoàn thành rất nhiều việc để cho chuyên gia nước ngoài có thể nhập cảnh Việt Nam. Nếu doanh nghiêp muốn cho công việc trở nên đơn giản hơn có thể liên hệ với *dịch vụ làm công văn nhập cảnh Việt Nam cho chuyên gia* trọn gói của chúng tôi.



Chúng tôi cung cấp *dịch vụ làm công văn nhập cảnh Việt Nam* trọn gói từ khâu thủ tục nhập cảnh cho đến khi chuyên gia nước ngoài hoàn thành cách ly y tế tại Việt Nam, bao gồm:

- Xin công văn chấp thuận của UBND cấp tỉnh cho phép chuyên gia nhập cảnh Việt Nam và chịu trách nhiệm quản lý.

- Xin công văn chấp thuận của Sở Y Tế địa phương, chịu trách nhiệm giám sát tuân thủ nguyên tắc phòng chống dịch bệnh của chuyên gia.

- XIn *công văn nhập cảnh Việt Nam cho chuyên gia* (Visa approval letter) nhằm mục đích đảm bảo cho chuyên gia nước ngoài được cấp thị thực Việt Nam tại cửa khẩu sân bay quốc tế.

- Đặt phòng khách sạn cách ly y tế cho chuyên gia nước ngoài.

- Đặt vé máy bay cho chuyên gia nước ngoài vào Việt Nam.

- Đặt xe trung chuyển y tế từ Sân Bay đến khách sạn cách ly y tế.

- Xét nghiệm từ 3-4 lần.



Làm *công văn nhập cảnh Việt Nam cho chuyên gia* trọn gói nhằm mang đến sự tiện ích, nhanh chóng cho doanh nghiệp mà còn tiết kiệm được rất nhiều thời gian và tiền bạc. Chúng tôi hoàn toàn cung cấp cho quý doanh nghiệp các *hóa đơn VAT* cho xin công văn nhập cảnh Việt Nam cho chuyên gia theo đúng quy định của Nhà Nước.



*3. Hồ sơ xin công văn nhập cảnh Việt Nam

*

Doanh Nghiệp muốn bảo lãnh cho chuyên gia nhập cảnh vào Việt Nam cần đảm bảo cung cấp đầy đủ các hồ sơ cần thiết cho các cơ quan có thẩm quyền với các quy trình như sau:

- Giải trình nhu cầu sử dụng chuyên gia nước ngoài với SỞ LAO ĐỘNG THƯƠNG BINH VÀ XÃ HỘI hoặc BAN QUẢN LÝ KHU CÔNG NGHIỆP.

- Trình bày kế hoạch cách ly y tế của chuyên gia nước ngoài với SỞ Y TẾ.

- Xin công văn chấp thuận của ỦY BAN NHÂN DÂN TỈNH.

- Xin *công văn nhập cảnh Việt Nam cho chuyên gia* tại CỤC QUẢN LÝ XUẤT NHẬP CẢNH.



Doanh nghiệp muốn bảo lãnh cho chuyên gia nhập cảnh Việt Nam cần phải thực hiện nộp hồ sơ ở nhiều cơ quan có thẩm quyền. Vì vậy, doanh nghiệp cần phải cung cấp nhiều hồ sơ cần thiết cho cơ quan có thẩm quyền. Khi quý doanh nghiệp liên hệ đến *dịch vụ làm công văn nhập cảnh Việt Nam cho chuyên gia* của chúng tôi, nhân viên sẽ gửi toàn bộ các hồ sơ cần thiết qua email của doanh nghiệp.



Quý doanh nghiệp có thể tham khảo một số hồ sơ xin công văn nhập cảnh Việt Nam cho chuyên gia như sau:

- Đơn xin chuyên gia nhập cảnh Việt Nam

- Đơn giải trình sử dụng chuyên gia nước ngoài của doanh nghiệp (nếu số lượng chuyên gia nhập cảnh Việt Nam số lượng ít có thể trình vào đơn xin chuyên gia nhập cảnh Việt Nam)

- Đơn xin nhập cảnh Việt Nam cho chuyên gia nước ngoài (NA2)

- Danh sách chuyên gia nước ngoài nhập cảnh Việt Nam.

- Giấy chứng nhận đăng ký kinh doanh của doanh nghiệp Việt Nam, sao y công chứng 3 tháng gần nhất.

- Chứng từ thuế hoặc giấy tờ thay thế chứng minh doanh nghiệp đang hoạt động.

- Giấy xác nhận mẫu dấu và chữ ký của người đại điện doanh nghiệp theo pháp luật.

- Bản sao hộ chiếu của chuyên gia nước ngoài.

- Giấy tờ chứng nhận công viện của chuyên gia: giấy xác nhận kinh nghiệm của chuyên gia nước ngoài, Bằng cấp của chuyên gia nước ngoài.

- Giấy xác nhận đặt phòng khách sạn cách ly tại Việt Nam.

- Giấy xác nhận đặt vé máy bay cho chuyên gia nước ngoài vào VIệt Nam.

- Hợp đồng xe trung chuyển y tế cho chuyên gia nước ngoài.

- Hợp đồng bảo hiểm y tế quốc tế của chuyên gia nước ngoài.

Trên đây là một số hồ sơ để quý doanh nghiệp có thể tham khảo, nhân viên của chúng tôi sẽ tư vấn đầy đủ các hồ sơ thủ tục cần thiết.



*4. Thời gian cách ly y tế của chuyên gia nước ngoài tại Việt Nam*

Thời gian cách ly y tế là 7 ngày và theo dõi y tế 7 ngày tại nhà đối với những người nhập cảnh Việt Nam đã tiêm đủ 2 liều vaccine phòng bệnh covid 19, hoặc đã khỏi bệnh có giấy xác nhận của bệnh viện. Những đối tượng còn lại cách ly y tế 14 ngày tại khách sạn.

Quý doanh nghiệp muốn làm *công văn nhập cảnh Việt Nam cho chuyên gia* vui lòng liên hệ:

*Ms Ngọc – Viber, Zalo 0988.512.577 – Email: thanhnienmoi@gmail.com

Mrs. Hạnh – Viber, Zalo 0903.709.178 – Email: hanhnewyouth@gmail.com*​


Hoặc liên hệ đến văn phòng:

*CÔNG TY TNHH TMDV DU LỊCH THANH NIÊN MỚI*

212/29 Nguyễn Thái Bình, Phường 12, Tân Bình, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh

Điện thoại: 028.62923422 – 0903.709.178

Email: support@visavietnam.net.vn

Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách!


----------

